# Should I buy a young horse?



## Michelle1109 (31 July 2017)

Hi all

I'd like to hear other people's stories about buying and training young horses - pref your first time. And your level of riding and if you had any training experience or did you have help at the time.

I am looking to buy a new horse anything from a 2-5 yr old 

I have one horse but he is a schoolmaster and I have learned a lot from him. I am an average rider, not great but average I can jump 1-110. I can perform some fancy dressage moves, lol!! we dont compete as he is older now 20, and even though he still can. I just don't see the need to make him do it again.  
But the passion has overtaken and I want to compete, I don't have the money to buy a ready made 7-8 year to push on..... so my only option would be buy and DIY (with help of course) I have never trained a horse so would like to hear about anyone who has gone through the something similar 

I'm not looking for the next GP champ but I would like a decent horse that I can bring on with me through the levels pref in dressage 
(Not so keen on jumping but I do like it) 

I live abroad so they would have to be shipped in (anyone who knows of a good breeding yard pls let me know  ) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Michen (31 July 2017)

I don't think anyone can answer that for you as only you know your confidence levels. I was competing at BE90 and jumping about 105 at home. My youngster is not easy and there are times I am extremely nervous but have to ensure indont transmit that to cheeky hot blooded neddie. 

Depends if you feel you can cope with any potential issues or have the money/support to pay someone else to do it if needs be.


----------



## DabDab (31 July 2017)

I don't see why not from the limited amount you've said in your OP. Particularly in dressage, if you already know what it is to ride a well trained horse then you have a great starting point in knowing what you're striving for.

I would say that without doubt the most important thing when considering various young horses is to know what sort of temperament you're after. Any horse can be trained to a decent level in dressage, but if it doesn't have a temperament that you click with and enjoy training then it will take a lot longer and be frustrating for you.


----------



## be positive (31 July 2017)

As above it is not something anyone can give a definitive answer to but I would think very carefully about buying a very young horse, a 2 or 3 year old, and taking it to a very alien environment where it will have no real turn out, little opportunity to hack and could be shut in a stable for hours on end, it is not easy to bring on a young horse without stacking the odds against it from the start, you say your budget is not going to buy a ready made horse but I guess buying, transporting, keeping and paying for expert help to back and school on will add up to more than the average ready made horse would cost unless you are thinking of something of the standard your old horse was in his youth.

Maybe look at horses in Spain, already used to high temperatures, talented dressage horses often with the right attitude to cope with the lifestyle, they are not ridiculously expensive, if you do your homework you should be able to find one riding and ready to get on with for a sensible price, with far less risk than buying an unbroken youngster, otherwise start putting feelers out where you are you never know someone may be moving, giving up and decide to sell if they know someone is looking, I have no idea what the market is like but I guess owning is expensive over there so there are limited horses available.


----------



## Michelle1109 (31 July 2017)

Thanks all for the positive comments 
Has any one got a particular story to share? Even if it's a scary one !! I'd like to hear good and bad


----------



## Michelle1109 (31 July 2017)

be positive said:



			As above it is not something anyone can give a definitive answer to but I would think very carefully about buying a very young horse, a 2 or 3 year old, and taking it to a very alien environment where it will have no real turn out, little opportunity to hack and could be shut in a stable for hours on end, it is not easy to bring on a young horse without stacking the odds against it from the start, you say your budget is not going to buy a ready made horse but I guess buying, transporting, keeping and paying for expert help to back and school on will add up to more than the average ready made horse would cost unless you are thinking of something of the standard your old horse was in his youth.

Maybe look at horses in Spain, already used to high temperatures, talented dressage horses often with the right attitude to cope with the lifestyle, they are not ridiculously expensive, if you do your homework you should be able to find one riding and ready to get on with for a sensible price, with far less risk than buying an unbroken youngster, otherwise start putting feelers out where you are you never know someone may be moving, giving up and decide to sell if they know someone is looking, I have no idea what the market is like but I guess owning is expensive over there so there are limited horses available.
		
Click to expand...

The market in dubai is not that great so it would have to be shipped in as much as I would like to find a great horse here they are few and far between (for sale anyway) 
Keeping a horse here is actually very reasonable cost wise and lots of hack out available across desert tracks 

But you are correct finding one here would be soooo much better 
Good call about Spain .... I would like to be a little particular if I bought one - if I'm going to do it I'd do it exactly how I wanted as I'd only ever have once chance - I want a young version of what I have now (dream dream!!) or as close as I can get really


----------



## muddy_grey (31 July 2017)

I have had a few youngsters over the years and am an amateur. It is mostly very rewarding but can be frustrating too. my current one is now 6 and I have had a bit of a tough time. It is all down to me and tbh part of the problem is that I like her too much, which makes me worry I am letting her down. As others have said temperament will be the most important thing for you. The problem with buying unbroken is you can't judge temperament under saddle, yes you can handle them on the ground, but that doesn't always translate once under saddle. Mine is a lamb on the ground and can be handled by an 8yo, but she can be hot and a bit of a worrier ridden. A green backed youngster might be a safer bet for you.


----------



## gunnergundog (31 July 2017)

If you're in Dubai as I suspect from your profile, then hook up with Claire Deuten on facebook who came from that area and visits frequently.  She is more eventing focussed, but should be able to help you at your level and/or point you to people who can. If you are looking at ex-racers, then PM me.


----------



## fredflop (31 July 2017)

I was going to suggest ex-racer. There must be quite a few going spare in Dubai area, that are used to the heat and lifestyle?


----------



## SO1 (31 July 2017)

I think there is a huge difference between buying a 2 year and a 5 year old.

In the UK most two year olds won't have been backed (might be different in the country you import from) whereas most 5 year olds will be backed and ridden away.

I bought a 5 year old nearly 10 years ago and although I had over 30 years off riding experience when I bought my 5 year old, I had not had my own pony since I was 17 and had been either riding at riding schools or sharing since then and was not a massively confident rider. I had not intended to buy a youngster but after over 6 months of looking I could not find anything in my budget range within the 7-10 age range that was suitable and a friend suggested looking at some younger ones. I only looked at one 5 year old he had been backed for about 8 months and had been hacking out and been to pony club camp and he seemed sane and sensible, passed the vetting and 10 years later still have him!

The negatives were his schooling was basic and after 10 years he has not moved on that much as my ability to school him is not very high and I prefer hacking and have not had enough money to invest in enough lessons to get him up to a high standard.  He has won a few prelim dressage classes and that is about our limit. Jumping is a bit scary as he can be quite hot so we have not competed beyond beginners jumping. We don't have our own transport so competitions have been limited to those within hacking distance or for special occasions I hire a lorry and a few times I have been lucky enough to go out with a friend in her lorry. I also did not realise he had a dislike of stables as he had lived out most of his life before I got him and this has caused some problems with regard to where I can keep him. However where he is now the YO and staff are very experienced and he seems to like his stable especially his comfy bed and nice hay. He does like a routine though so I expect his problem with stables might come back if he was at yard where there was not a routine. Where he is now the horses all go out and come in at the same time, so his friends are in at the same as he is in. He is not keen on being out on his own either. If I was very competitive I would have been better off buying a trained schoolmaster type.

The positives he did do quite a few big in hand shows with his breeders and he is quite sensible normally.  This has meant I have been able to take him to some big county shows and the breed show and it has not phased him even though he does not go to many shows a year.  New things don't seem to bother him that much, the first time he did a sponsored ride he was good and I took him on holiday and again that was no problem, he has recently done a few Le Trec  and he took that in his stride as well. I don't think these are anything to do with my training though this is just his nature. I have had him 10 years and he is still only 15 so hopefully lots more years to enjoy riding him. I know his fully history and that he not been overworked at any point and I have been careful with him too and there was no rush to achieve anything because I felt as he was young he had plenty more years in him. I have a very nicely bred native pony who was not expensive to buy and who has enabled me to do more than I ever dreamed of, I never thought I would compete at dressage, le trec, do sponsored rides, and go to a showing championship or a bred show.

Would I buy another youngster again?  I am not sure if I would even buy another horse to be honest, because of the costs involved but if I was in the market for another one and I had a limited budget I think I would wait longer and save up more money and possible buy a slightly older more experienced horse but then again having a young one does mean if you are lucky you get more years together.


----------



## Starbucks (31 July 2017)

We normally get 4/5 year olds so have brought them on from a certain age before but always been broken and had the basics done. Had my old horse for about 10 years so had a long break.

I got an unbroken 3yo a couple of years ago, it's worked out very very well so far. We've just bought another 2yo and 3yo. 

The now 5yo has a VERY easy going temperament which is why it's worked out so well (I think). We had her preffessionally broken which took 6 weeks @ 180 a week. Then she got turned out for the winter. I did a bit of stuff with her as a 4yo but I got pregnant so the season was cut a bit short and she got chucked out in the field for another winter.

I would say;
1 - Get something with breeding lines that are meant to be quite easy and suitable for amateurs 
2 - If you are paying for livery there's not much point buying a 2yo because it will end up costing too much 
3 - don't think you have to be an amazing rider but helps if you are confident because you never know what they will do!! Same with any horse but more so with a baby


----------



## Starbucks (31 July 2017)

Sorry meant to say this year she's going really well and I'm really enjoying it!! Have some lessons but not loads (should have more). Get out and about schooling / shows etc a lot. I really like riding young horses, I don't find I put as much pressure on myself because if they go a bit rubbish you've always got an excuse!


----------



## Micropony (31 July 2017)

My advice would be not to buy anything that you can't ride first, and not to under-estimate how much you will need to spend on training both for you and your horse. I bought my boy as a 3yo a month after he was first sat on. I had known him vaguely since he was a yearling. He is now 6 and I couldn't be more pleased I bought him. Like you, before I got him I was reasonably competent but certainly no pro, and had never had a young horse before. For the first couple of months I was paying my YO, who backed him and who I bought him from, to ride him twice a week, and having two lessons a week. Gradually reduced that and a year or so later I was the only one riding and was getting by on one lesson a week. I am also incredibly lucky that he has an old head on young shoulders, is not sharp in the slightest and his instinct is to really look after his rider. Even so, we have had a few ups and downs. I think what I am saying is that in my experience buying a youngster isn't a more affordable way of getting a good horse unless you are confident you are good enough to be able to sort out most issues with a minimum of help. It's an amazing experience if you're clever, or in my case lucky, enough to get the right horse. But it's not cheap.


----------



## Michelle1109 (1 August 2017)

All very exciting stuff!! Thanks for sharing 

For me he would be backed for sure so I'm thinking 4yr /5 old would be great, and yes blood lines are a big priority for me and temperament 

Thanks again for all the advise I'll keep you posted on the adventure


----------



## blood_magik (1 August 2017)

The manager of Jebel Ali/Sustainable City might be able to help. He's sourced a few horses for me - two from Europe, one from Ireland. One went to DXB, the others came straight to the UK.


----------



## nikkimariet (2 August 2017)

If you think you can do it, and you have the right support system, then go for it.


----------



## Auslander (2 August 2017)

Having read your previous posts, and without meaning to squash your dream, I would suggest that you focus on learning all you can from your schoolmaster for the next few years, and then think about a youngster. I haven't seen you ride, but the way you talk about your experiences with him leads me to feel that you aren't quite far enough along on your journey to be ready to educate a baby.


----------



## oldie48 (2 August 2017)

I'm going to put a different point of view. I think there's a lot of difference in riding a sensible schoolmaster at a reasonable level to bringing on a young horse, particularly if the schoolmaster has been used to being in a RS. I don't know if you have the skills needed to bring on a youngster but your trainer should be able to guide you. Although you save money by buying a youngster, I think it's easy to underestimate how much money you can spend bringing it on and there is no guarantee that the horse will end up being what you want. A very experienced friend has a homebred 6 yr old, out of a good competition mare and with a well known stallion it was destined to be her next dressage horse but TBH it just doesn't have the attitude to do dressage and can be sticky to jump, so after a big investment in time and money, it's for sale, I doubt she will show any profit and it is a very sad sale. Think carefully, when you buy a horse that is established you may be paying a lot more but you are paying for the time and effort that someone has put in and to some extent, you know what you are buying. good luck, whatever you ddecide to do.


----------



## be positive (2 August 2017)

oldie48 said:



			I'm going to put a different point of view. I think there's a lot of difference in riding a sensible schoolmaster at a reasonable level to bringing on a young horse, particularly if the schoolmaster has been used to being in a RS. I don't know if you have the skills needed to bring on a youngster but your trainer should be able to guide you. Although you save money by buying a youngster, I think it's easy to underestimate how much money you can spend bringing it on and there is no guarantee that the horse will end up being what you want. A very experienced friend has a homebred 6 yr old, out of a good competition mare and with a well known stallion it was destined to be her next dressage horse but TBH it just doesn't have the attitude to do dressage and can be sticky to jump, so after a big investment in time and money, it's for sale, I doubt she will show any profit and it is a very sad sale. Think carefully, when you buy a horse that is established you may be paying a lot more but you are paying for the time and effort that someone has put in and to some extent, you know what you are buying. good luck, whatever you ddecide to do.
		
Click to expand...

The homebred would probably have been worth more at 3, if well bred and looking the part, now as a "failure" the value will be lower in real terms and certainly not increased to cover the 3 years of training put in, buying someones failure is often the way for the average rider to get a well produced horse for a sensible price and in reality that is all most people really need or want, you often pay a premium for a young unstarted horse but it is a gamble that the end result will be suitable, for someone with little experience I think it is a fairly pointless exercise if it is done to reduce the cost.


----------



## j1ffy (2 August 2017)

I can provide my experiences from Spain. My first horse as an adult (after 10 years off riding and then 2.5 years regular riding at a RS) was a rising 5 stallion from Spain in 2010, who we had gelded before bringing over. We chose him for his calm temperament as my novice OH would also be riding. 

We had one small blip a few months after arrival when the yard put him on molassed sugar beet - he went very nappy and felt as if he was walking on an electrified plate! Lesson learned and he's not been allowed molasses since   Other than that he has been exactly as expected. I went to work in Asia for 3 years and he ended back in Spain for four years on working livery at my friend's riding holiday place. Despite that big break in schooling work, we are now competing affiliated dressage at Elementary and having a play at eventing (80cm). 

We also bought an unbacked 3yo, who we had broken and trained in Spain. Again our trip to Asia meant plans changed and he was 7 by the time we brought him to England! Again he's been fantastic, great temperament and beautifully trained.

If you have support on-site I'd agree that Spain could be happy hunting ground for you, particularly as many horses there are stabled 24/7 and are used to hot weather.


----------



## Breagha (2 August 2017)

I bought my now 5 year old unseen from a picture (MAD), never had a youngster before and never backed a horse before. Myself and my OH did her training which I found to be extremely rewarding and she goes well, she is going away for 9 days schooling but that is only because I am getting married on the 12th and have a show on the 19th lol.


----------



## Michelle1109 (2 August 2017)

nikkimariet said:



			If you think you can do it, and you have the right support system, then go for it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I do have an awesome support system around me hence why I am considering it 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Irish gal (6 August 2017)

I would steer clear of an unbroken horse in your position Michelle, you could be lucky but you could also be unlucky and there will be no way of knowing until it's too late. As an agent I work with producers who break maybe 20 - 30 horses a year and they will tell you that no matter how placid a horse appears on the ground there's really no way of telling what that horse will be like to ride until the breaking process starts.

So you'll be looking for something easy going and straightforward to ride, but if you buy unbroken then you could end up inadvertently with a professionals horse. It's like being in the market for a reliable family car and ending up with a Ferrari! Now that's okay for a producer who has the expertise to deal with a horse like that but it won't be okay for you. In fact it could end up costing a fortune if you had to leave the horse with a professional to bring on and then sell.

So to minimise risk I would be going for a green four year-old, a nice honest genuine horse who you will be equipped to take on from there. I know it's tempting to take a punt on a flashy three year-old, but that would be a complete gamble


----------



## oldie48 (6 August 2017)

be positive said:



			The homebred would probably have been worth more at 3, if well bred and looking the part, now as a "failure" the value will be lower in real terms and certainly not increased to cover the 3 years of training put in, buying someones failure is often the way for the average rider to get a well produced horse for a sensible price and in reality that is all most people really need or want, you often pay a premium for a young unstarted horse but it is a gamble that the end result will be suitable, for someone with little experience I think it is a fairly pointless exercise if it is done to reduce the cost.
		
Click to expand...

This is so true! She is for sale at a third of what was being asked and would make a good RC/grassroots horse. She's safe to hack, good to do in all ways, enjoys jumping but puts in the odd stop and has naturally good paces but isn't forward enough to do the higher level stuff, bought as an unbroken three yr old she would have cost as much as she is being sold for now as a 6 yr old.


----------

